# Kanger - Pangu



## Gizmo (5/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

What's up with Kangertech printing unecessary icons all over their tanks these days? Makes me a sad panda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (5/7/16)

I wonder what is that pgocc coil is? Is it a type of Ceramic?? Interesting.


----------



## Modulas (5/7/16)

Stosta said:


> What's up with Kangertech printing unecessary icons all over their tanks these days? Makes me a sad panda



Vaping for dummies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

Modulas said:


> Vaping for dummies?


Haha! Back in my day (like 2 months ago) companies let vapers figure it out for themselves, it was like a natural selection process for vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/7/16)

Cleito type tank


----------



## Willyza (6/7/16)

THis looks pretty cool
and also seen it here
check the vid out 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-pangu-tank-released-video-giveaway-here.t25480/


----------

